# New to dogforum...introducing my Labs!



## DLR-LabLover (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## DLR-LabLover (Jun 9, 2006)

Gunners Mate when he was approximately 7 wks old. All other pics he's 11 wks.


----------



## DLR-LabLover (Jun 9, 2006)

Ok, I'll quit posting photos until I get responses about these first.


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

those are some good looking dogs. Welcome to the board. I like the one with her on the couch telling him who's boss.


----------



## DLR-LabLover (Jun 9, 2006)

drfong said:


> those are some good looking dogs. Welcome to the board. I like the one with her on the couch telling him who's boss.


thanks.  she was trying to take a nap and he kept coming over and jumping on her head!  she finally got tired of it, but never actually hurt him; just showed her teeth.


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

what handsome pups! I can just smell the puppy breath!


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

I forgot to ask, are you planning on showing them? or doing any field trials? Puppy classes at the dog shows are such fun to watch!


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## choochoo2005 (Jun 5, 2006)

welcome......i saw that you are also a member of chazhound.....thank you for choosing us too.Your dogs are so adorable.


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome to the boards. Your dogs are adorable, my favorite picture is the one with the red harness on, ("tira7_edited") - it looks so bright.. really good shot I think. That and the picture really makes me want to play with your dog's ears.. o.o

Lol.


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

awwww! they are very cute!


----------

